# Anyone else have a Cockador/Spanador?



## Darkwolf23

November last year I got my first ever dog - a gorgeous 10 week old cockador (cocker x lab) puppy, who I named Harley! 
Her mother was a yellow lab and the father was a lemon and white working cocker. She has the short lab coat, and apparently quite a spaniel like face - I think it's the ears! She's a gorgeous yellow/golden with white markings everywhere - socks, face and even the tip of her tail. She's about the size of a cocker spaniel, maybe a little bigger, the vet doesn't think she'll grow much more - which please my mum as she didn't want a big dog! haha

My baby is now 10 months old - how time flies!

She is full of energy, will do anything for food and just loves meeting everyone.
We go to agility once a week, I'm trying to teach her frisbee, she's really clever and quick to learn so I'm hoping to teach her lots of tricks. She has a non-stop waggy tail, we've been to 2 dog shows where she won Waggiest Tail!

She has such a lovely temperament and I now can't imaging life without her.

Does anyone else have or know a cockdor/spanador? What are they like? Temperaments, coat type, size etc.


----------



## springerpete

I would imagine she'll be a lively little lady. Very pretty, good luck with her.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Harley is gorgeous !
I've met plenty of Labrador x Springer's but never a Lab x Cocker.

She's just lovely, sweet little face :001_wub:


----------



## Phoolf

SLB has two springadors (or just springer x labs really). They're full of energetic, very intelligent and full of personality. Very nice temperaments too


----------



## xxJudexx

She is gorgeous!! All the spaniels I know have the best waggy tails!


----------



## Muze

I am so immature! Cockador! .... sounds like somethings George Michael gets up to in a public toilet *chuckle* 

Spaniels are ace though, such optimistic dogs


----------



## BessieDog

A cocker lab cross will probably be different to anybody's else's cocker/lab - she might have more spaniel traits, or more lab ones. Lovely looking girl!


----------



## agrumpycow

She looks a beautiful little thing, lovely eyes and ears! My lab/springer is going to be a big girl, but like Harley, looks like she needs to grow into those lovely ears


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies

Not come across a Cocker x Lab (only Springer x Labs). I am sure she'll be a lively little thing.

I like Cockers and I like Labs (though I have never thought of mixing them personally as they are quite different).

She does look a sweetie though. Have fun! 

J


----------



## PetloverJo

So cute.


----------



## toffee44

Springerdor, called Teal, the only lab things are: very food orientated, and black, and moults

Back end like a springer, whines like a springer, flushes/hunts like a springer, gazelles about like a springer, metabolism of a springer. SLB has two buy they look nothing like Teal, Louie does a bit in the head but that's it. Teals mum was the springer.



















His tail wags so blooming fast all the time I can't get it on camera, down side is he does get happy tail at times.


----------



## Buzzard

Here is a pic of my sweet boy Mac. He was a lab x springer. Sadly at the bridge now.


----------



## noushka05

My neighbours daughter has a lab x cocker. He has a short coat & very similar face to your girl. Hes stockier built though but similar in size - hes also rather noisy when you go passed their gate

.
.


----------



## maresnest

Hi,only just joined and saw your post. I have a 7 month old Cockador called Jay,and although he is hard work to keep up with, he is adorable! He is black with some white markings,looks very much like a miniature Lab. except for slightly longer ears. His temperament is all spaniel though! He is just beginning to calm down a little, but has been very wild and unruly despite lots of training and attending puppy classes. Having said that he is very,very clever and quick to learn,he just doesn't always want to do the right thing. I don't know of another one either,i have always had Labs. before(which I adore,so easy) but decided this time to go for something a bit smaller. He already weighs 20 kgs. but is not at all fat,so quite big really. 19 inches to top of shoulder. Hope you see this,look forward to exchanging info. etc.


----------



## Darkwolf23

maresnest said:


> Hi,only just joined and saw your post. I have a 7 month old Cockador called Jay,and although he is hard work to keep up with, he is adorable! He is black with some white markings,looks very much like a miniature Lab. except for slightly longer ears. His temperament is all spaniel though! He is just beginning to calm down a little, but has been very wild and unruly despite lots of training and attending puppy classes. Having said that he is very,very clever and quick to learn,he just doesn't always want to do the right thing. I don't know of another one either,i have always had Labs. before(which I adore,so easy) but decided this time to go for something a bit smaller. He already weighs 20 kgs. but is not at all fat,so quite big really. 19 inches to top of shoulder. Hope you see this,look forward to exchanging info. etc.


Would love to see some photos!  
Harley weighs just under 11kg at the moment haven't measured her height though. She's about Cocker size.
Absolutely full of beans! People definitely see the spaniel in her haha


----------



## Wiz201

I've got a cockerpoo (mini poodle father and working cocker mother) lovely smart little dog. His name is Teddy. He got neutered on Tuesday but he's bouncing off the walls with boredom, he's definetly the type of dog that needs to be kept busy doing something. He searches like a cocker does in the field - tail wagging and nose down.


----------



## poppy-dog

This is poppy our 8 month old cockador


----------



## dylandog

I have a cockerdor named dylan who is nearly 4 now. He is amazing. Really chilled, sweetest nature you could ever wish for and everyone says he is beautiful. He has perfect energy, chilled all the time and happy. But oh boy does he have a nose! Squirrels and rabbits send it into overdrive! He's a swimmer too. His mum is a black lab and his dad a black and white working cocker. Dylan is the cocker red with a white blaze, socks, tummy and top of his tail. His body is lab size and he has shorter legs than a lab but doesn't look wrong. I would have another any time. ...the best combination ever!


----------



## dylandog

Here is dylan


----------



## Papirats

My mum's dog is a Lab x Springer. She's a real sweetie (which drives me a bit nuts as she's had no training whatsoever and is perfect while my Collie of a similar age has had a fair bit and seems to have ended up with all the issues haha).


----------



## poppy-dog

Ours is the same she will chase anything that moves and she is having her 1st holiday camping in scarborough at the end of this month so she will see plenty.he body is abit smaller that a lab but she has a cockers head.she is as mad as a hatter and we love her to bits and looking to get another around november time


----------



## BIDZ

Ooh I have one!
I'm a bit late to the party I know lol but I have a lab cocker cross called Murphy.
He's almost 8 months old and I love him to bits :Happy
He's lively and loving and a bit naughty, he's very quick to learn new things and has the classic food obsession of a lab  
People very rarely know he's got cocker in him they just think he's a lab even though I think his face is completely cocker spaniel.
He is my first dog so I can't compare to any other breeds but for me he is perfect...most of the time


----------



## Rudydog

toffee44 said:


> Springerdor, called Teal, the only lab things are: very food orientated, and black, and moults
> 
> Back end like a springer, whines like a springer, flushes/hunts like a springer, gazelles about like a springer, metabolism of a springer. SLB has two buy they look nothing like Teal, Louie does a bit in the head but that's it. Teals mum was the springer.
> 
> His tail wags so blooming fast all the time I can't get it on camera, down side is he does get happy tail at times.


Teal sounds and looks very much like our Rudy! He's a springer in a lab's body, just a bit smaller. His mum was the springer also. Teal sounds like a real character!


----------



## Giver

Darkwolf23 said:


> November last year I got my first ever dog - a gorgeous 10 week old cockador (cocker x lab) puppy, who I named Harley!
> Her mother was a yellow lab and the father was a lemon and white working cocker. She has the short lab coat, and apparently quite a spaniel like face - I think it's the ears! She's a gorgeous yellow/golden with white markings everywhere - socks, face and even the tip of her tail. She's about the size of a cocker spaniel, maybe a little bigger, the vet doesn't think she'll grow much more - which please my mum as she didn't want a big dog! haha
> 
> My baby is now 10 months old - how time flies!
> 
> She is full of energy, will do anything for food and just loves meeting everyone.
> We go to agility once a week, I'm trying to teach her frisbee, she's really clever and quick to learn so I'm hoping to teach her lots of tricks. She has a non-stop waggy tail, we've been to 2 dog shows where she won Waggiest Tail!
> 
> She has such a lovely temperament and I now can't imaging life without her.
> 
> Does anyone else have or know a cockdor/spanador? What are they like? Temperaments, coat type, size etc.


----------



## Giver

Darkwolf23 said:


> November last year I got my first ever dog - a gorgeous 10 week old cockador (cocker x lab) puppy, who I named Harley!
> Her mother was a yellow lab and the father was a lemon and white working cocker. She has the short lab coat, and apparently quite a spaniel like face - I think it's the ears! She's a gorgeous yellow/golden with white markings everywhere - socks, face and even the tip of her tail. She's about the size of a cocker spaniel, maybe a little bigger, the vet doesn't think she'll grow much more - which please my mum as she didn't want a big dog! haha
> 
> My baby is now 10 months old - how time flies!
> 
> She is full of energy, will do anything for food and just loves meeting everyone.
> We go to agility once a week, I'm trying to teach her frisbee, she's really clever and quick to learn so I'm hoping to teach her lots of tricks. She has a non-stop waggy tail, we've been to 2 dog shows where she won Waggiest Tail!
> 
> She has such a lovely temperament and I now can't imaging life without her.
> 
> Does anyone else have or know a cockdor/spanador? What are they like? Temperaments, coat type, size etc.


Hi Harley is beautiful I too have just gotten A cockador his name is Joey he is four months his mother was a cocker spaniel and father was black lab he is also very much food driven very smart


Darkwolf23 said:


> November last year I got my first ever dog - a gorgeous 10 week old cockador (cocker x lab) puppy, who I named Harley!
> Her mother was a yellow lab and the father was a lemon and white working cocker. She has the short lab coat, and apparently quite a spaniel like face - I think it's the ears! She's a gorgeous yellow/golden with white markings everywhere - socks, face and even the tip of her tail. She's about the size of a cocker spaniel, maybe a little bigger, the vet doesn't think she'll grow much more - which please my mum as she didn't want a big dog! haha
> 
> My baby is now 10 months old - how time flies!
> 
> She is full of energy, will do anything for food and just loves meeting everyone.
> We go to agility once a week, I'm trying to teach her frisbee, she's really clever and quick to learn so I'm hoping to teach her lots of tricks. She has a non-stop waggy tail, we've been to 2 dog shows where she won Waggiest Tail!
> 
> She has such a lovely temperament and I now can't imaging life without her.
> 
> Does anyone else have or know a cockdor/spanador? What are they like? Temperaments, coat type, size etc.


----------



## shadowmare

Giver said:


> Hi Harley is beautiful I too have just gotten A cockador his name is Joey he is four months *his mother was a cocker spaniel and father was black lab* he is also very much food driven very smart


ouch!...


----------



## Darkwolf23

Giver said:


> Hi Harley is beautiful I too have just gotten A cockador his name is Joey he is four months his mother was a cocker spaniel and father was black lab he is also very much food driven very smart


Would love to see what Joey looks like 



shadowmare said:


> ouch!...


definitely ouch, poor little cocker! Harley's mum was the lab


----------



## Bexx

Poppy is a Labradaniel, 50% Lab Retreiver, 40% Springer & 10% Cocker. She loves to run on walks and catch the ball when thrown and she's incredibly affectionate! She is 1 next week and won't grown anymore I think she has the Cocker height, the Springer shape body and the Lab face  Her coat is smooth and doesn't seem to moult much.


----------



## Nadine McNeill

BIDZ said:


> Ooh I have one!
> I'm a bit late to the party I know lol but I have a lab cocker cross called Murphy.
> He's almost 8 months old and I love him to bits :Happy
> He's lively and loving and a bit naughty, he's very quick to learn new things and has the classic food obsession of a lab
> People very rarely know he's got cocker in him they just think he's a lab even though I think his face is completely cocker spaniel.
> He is my first dog so I can't compare to any other breeds but for me he is perfect...most of the time
> 
> View attachment 244135


Hello BIDZ
I was wondering if you've got the breeders details where Murphy comes from? I totally love the look of him... We've git s chocolate lab and would basically like to get a smaller version of him...Murphy looks just what we're after. Great if you had the details xx


----------



## toffee44

Nadine McNeill said:


> Hello BIDZ
> I was wondering if you've got the breeders details where Murphy comes from? I totally love the look of him... We've git s chocolate lab and would basically like to get a smaller version of him...Murphy looks just what we're after. Great if you had the details xx


They come up in rescue a lot under labrador X's.

Just remember if getting pup your getting from health tested parents. Hip and elbow problems are known in both breeds.

Good luck, they are really a lovely cross.


----------



## Nadine McNeill

toffee44 said:


> They come up in rescue a lot under labrador X's.
> 
> Just remember if getting pup your getting from health tested parents. Hip and elbow problems are known in both breeds.
> 
> Good luck, they are really a lovely cross.


Thank you very much for your message. Will have a look at Labrador X... I've got two little girls, so not too sure about the rescue...would love to, but wouldn't want to risk anything with my girls xx


----------



## trio25

My Springador is a rescue, he came from a family with Children so no issues there. Just be aware they are very different dogs to labs, my boy looks like a small lab but his energy levels are through the roof he needs a lot of physical and mental exercise. It's why a lot of them end up in rescue as people want a smaller lab and that they are in looks but personality can be very very different.


----------



## XemzX

Nadine McNeill said:


> Thank you very much for your message. Will have a look at Labrador X... I've got two little girls, so not too sure about the rescue...would love to, but wouldn't want to risk anything with my girls xx


Sorry I couldn't help but reply to this. Not all rescues are bad with children. A lot of dogs in rescue have been raised around children but are perhaps just in rescue due to a change in circumstance, etc. 
Our own dog is a rescue yet I cannot begin describe how amazing around children he is. A little boy recently wanted to pet him but was a little shy and unsure. My boy on noticing this, gently approached the boy's outreached hand and placed his head in it. It was really heartwarming to see and I have never been more proud of my boy. I have no doubts or worries with my dog when I decide to have children. 
Whilst an old family dog I grew up with as a child, bought as a pup from a breeder (though thinking back I'd now class them as a back yard breeder) was certainly not child friendly. He would often growl at me and my siblings and on the odd occasion snapped. Not only that but he came to us with various health issues. He was a misunderstood dog and should have never been placed in a family home. He stayed with us, however, and died a few years ago now at the good age of 14. I learnt a lot from that dog. I do miss him.  
If you do decide to get a puppy do make sure you do what my parents didn't and go to a good breeder who, like toffee44 said, health tests the parents.


----------



## XemzX

I have just looked, out of curiousity, on dogsblog at rescue lab crosses and wow!  There are loads! Many of them are pups under a year too!


----------



## toffee44

Mine was a rehome. Didn't grow up with kids nor does he live with them now. But he is fine with them when they do appear here or we visit some.


----------



## EdisonTheSpanador

Hi everyone, I have a 8 month old chocolate colour Lab x Cocker named Edison and he is a joy! He has such a funny little personality and so much energy!

Like some others have said about their dogs, he is a bit of a handful, despite lots of training and puppy school . He will do almost anything for food, but is quite cheeky and doesn't always want to do as he's told when there's no food present.

I am really surprised of the size that he is, I was expecting him to grow a lot bigger being half lab, but he's currently smaller than a cocker spaniel! He was apparently the runt of the litter so maybe that has made a difference?! Currently weighs in at about 9kgs with a very small head and long thin legs!

His coat has changed so much as he's grown, it started out really soft and fluffy and then changed to a more short and hairy lab coat (photo with the red bandana), now it's back to being long and fluffy! It's hard to see in the photos but he has really soft orange fluffy fur on his sides and a little tuft on his head, and a more coarse darker hair down his back.


----------



## Louise VINCENT

Hi everyone meet Susie and Jasper, my littermate puppy siblings.
They are springer/cokerdors .

Mum is 1/2 cocker spaniel and 1/2 springer spaniel... dad is brown labrador retriever.

These guys are almost 4months old, i got Jasper only a week ago from a neighbour in my village who could no longer keep him due to health reasons. The two together are a handfull but i know they will settle by 12 months old so its all fun and games untill then.


----------



## Jeremy Tunstall

Hi, I am friends with the owner of a 6 year old cockador and looking for a stud, can anyone help here?


----------



## Pappychi

Jeremy Tunstall said:


> Hi, I am friends with the owner of a 6 year old cockador and looking for a stud, can anyone help here?


Why?

What's so special about this dog that it need to be bred?

I'll assume it's a fabulous working dog which has passed all genetic tests with flying colours?


----------



## CheddarS

Jeremy Tunstall said:


> Hi, I am friends with the owner of a 6 year old cockador and looking for a stud, can anyone help here?


Quite old for a first litter and as Pappychi says, why? There are plenty of cross breeds in rescue, no dog needs to have pups, and breeders (other than puppy farms) do not make money from breeding


----------



## CockadorCrazy

This Luna. She's about a year-and-a-half old. Her mom was a black lab and her father was a cocker spaniel. Her litter was actually an oops litter. The cocker spaniel snuck into the yard of the female lab in heat. I always get a ton of comments on her, because she looks just like a miniature lab. (The other dog in the photos is Luna's best friend Boomer, a pure bred Black Lab.)


----------



## tabelmabel

Nice pics @CockadorCrazy - a lot of people on this thread no longer post on this forum as it is an old thread.

What you might like to do is to start a new thread to introduce yourself and Luna. And welcome to the forum


----------

